# Music that makes you feel good....



## Dave Martell

This is my shop music today - crank it up! :cool2:


[video=youtube;uuThNm_iLRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuThNm_iLRs&amp;feature=related[/video]


What are you listening to?


----------



## Seth

Beethoven op 111. As far I Hendrix goes, I know you are not old enough to have been there like some of us. Personally, I would include Joplin as well....


----------



## unkajonet

Van Halen - but only the David Lee Roth years
AC/DC


----------



## Mike Davis

For me lately, it has been an odd mix of Outkast, Eric Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughn and Diving Heresy.


----------



## markk

old YES and Return to Forever


----------



## tgraypots

I saw Chick Corea and Return to Forever! As to the question---Allman Brothers, Little Feat, Stevie Ray Vaughan.....


----------



## ecchef

unkajonet said:


> Van Halen - but only the David Lee Roth years
> AC/DC



Can't argue this!

Elvis Costello for me.


----------



## Eamon Burke

This is my "hauling ass on a coarse stone" music.

[video=youtube;OoBJXwdn2Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoBJXwdn2Jo[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell

BurkeCutlery said:


> This is my "hauling ass on a coarse stone" music.
> 
> [video=youtube;OoBJXwdn2Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoBJXwdn2Jo[/video]




Nice! :doublethumbsup:


BTW, I once read an article that had Stevie stating that he used this song 1st in his set to warm up his fingers - crazy!


----------



## Seth

Chick Corea sent me a birthday card once...ex wife was hangin with him and asked the band to sign a birthday card; the Frank somethin, John Pattituci, ChicK... Can I have my prize now.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Dave Martell said:


> BTW, I once read an article that had Stevie stating that he used this song 1st in his set to warm up his fingers - crazy!



Some local radio jocks that knew him from way back(like from when he was still a kid in Dallas) had a tape(yes, a tape) of Stevie jamming at a local festival when he was 15. He could outplay a grown man, he sounded like he lit the fretboard on fire!

Might not be the most techincally proficient(Steve Vai warms up by playing Beethoven's 5th at 4x the intended speed), but SRV had chops to kill. One of the many great things about Texas.


----------



## Burl Source

This might sound dumb, but I really like the soundtrack from Mortal Kombat.
When I watch the movie I crank it up and hope the speakers don't bounce off the shelves.
[video=youtube_share;Ajj84Nyb0Bw]http://youtu.be/Ajj84Nyb0Bw[/video]


----------



## Chifunda

"Ball and Chain", Big Mama Thornton. 

"Gimmie A Pigfoot"-Bessie Smith


----------



## Deckhand

My favorite music video. Helo thunder done to AC/DC thunderstruck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Evu8L2pF7w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tkern

KMFDM ala Mortal Kombat

As for music that makes you feel good, Eric Johnson Cliffs of Dover. Some of the best guitat work ever recorded


----------



## Salty dog

Out of the weeds music.

[video=youtube_share;a_426RiwST8]http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8[/video]


----------



## dough

music just makes me feel good.

good cover
[video=youtube_share;Ruz7qbcJsT8]http://youtu.be/Ruz7qbcJsT8[/video]


----------



## Salty dog

BurkeCutlery said:


> Some local radio jocks that knew him from way back(like from when he was still a kid in Dallas) had a tape(yes, a tape) of Stevie jamming at a local festival when he was 15. He could outplay a grown man, he sounded like he lit the fretboard on fire!
> 
> Might not be the most techincally proficient(Steve Vai warms up by playing Beethoven's 5th at 4x the intended speed), but SRV had chops to kill. One of the many great things about Texas.



Died 30 miles from here. RIP.


----------



## Duckfat

Hendrix and SRV get a lot of play here but as I start to get spring fever the Parrothead in me starts to show a bit.

Dave


----------



## DeepCSweede

Duckfat said:


> Hendrix and SRV get a lot of play here but as I start to get spring fever the Parrothead in me starts to show a bit.
> 
> Dave



There is always a parrothead cd or two in my 6 disc in the truck along with an SRV, Hendricks or Johnny Lang and Cross Canadian Ragweed. Was switching off between VH (Sammy) and Buffett over the weekend.


----------



## mr drinky

My happy music is always changing, but right now '80-90s punk rock is really making me feel good. Against Me, The Bouncing Souls, NOFX...stuff like that. I guess I need a release of some sort. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia

So much music to make one happy out there--and it depends on mood.

Devo--Working in a Coal Mine or Girl U Want

Ted Nugent--Wango Tango

Doobie Brothers--Long Train Running

Leo Kottke/Mike Gorden--Collins Missile

Johnny Clegg & Savuka--Dela

Flatt & Scruggs--Foggy Mountain Breakdown

Saffire the Uppity Blues Women--"*"itch with a Bad Attitude


----------



## Taz575

I like Skillet, Lacuna Coil, Nightwish, Disturbed, Sixxx A.M, Breaking Benjamin, Halestorm, Valora. I like the harder rock; not emo, but something with some guts to it! Even used to listen to Kittie. 

Can't wait to get my shed delivered, hopefully tomorrow! Then I can crank the music w/o driving the parents nuts


----------



## Eamon Burke

Music that's making me happy right now, like dance in the car...the gap band, marvin gaye, hall & oates, the o'jays, kool and the gang...that sorta stuff


----------



## Lucretia

Kool & the Gang! That brings back some memories. My Jr High School (what we called middle school) won a Kool & the Gang concert by collecting labels off Yoo Hoo (surely one of the most vile beverages in the history of mankind.) The contest would take color facsimiles as well as actual labels--we printed off hundreds of B&W copies (this was before color printers) and sat in class with crayons and colored pencils filling them in.


----------



## SpikeC

When I need a pick-me-up I turn on Dave Edmunds Rockpile and turn it up. I have a disc with that album and some extras like "the creature from the black lagoon". It seems that the original Edmunds album titled "Rockpile" is not available on i-tunes. :curse:

This one:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockpile_(album)


----------



## Burl Source

My upcoming trip to Southern California made me remember this one.
The 80s really wasn't that long ago.
[video=youtube_share;eyCEexG9xjw]http://youtu.be/eyCEexG9xjw[/video]


----------



## Lucretia

Been a long time since I've heard a vibraslap--much less seen one in a video! There were *some* good things about the 80s.


----------



## apicius9

Lucretia said:


> Been a long time since I've heard a vibraslap--much less seen one in a video! There were *some* good things about the 80s.



Best thing about the 80s was that they retrospectively made the 70s look good  

I grew up as an Elvis fan, still occasionally enjoy listening to him. Then moved more into old blues and jazz with my interest. But having been a teenager in the 70s with lots of slightly older friends, there is also a lot of classic rock stuff I like - and which red-blooded guy wasn't in love with Stevie Nicks in the 70s?  A bit more embarrassing, but I also admit to a light crush on Suzi Quattro... And I still have to smile when I get surprised by tunes of the Sweet, Heart, etc.

but my real feefgood music is 40s/50s vocal jazz - Ella Fitzgerald, Sarah Vaughan and a whole bunch of other ladies, but also a bit of Sinatra etc. The classic 'American Songbook' music and a nice single malt are the perfect way to relax for me. That doesn't mean that a bit of Hendrix, SRV, any of Claptons incarnations, Led Zeppelin, or even KC and the Sunshine Band occasionally make me turn up the volume in the car  Listening to Bessie Smith while writing this, btw. 

Stefan


----------



## jmforge

The satellite radio in my shop is permanently stuck on Deep Tracks especially since they have stopped playing Velvet Underground's "Sister Ray" once a day. That was the one tune that would always make me change over to another station. Grinding and sanding whilst listening to Lou Reed (who I otherwise like) "sing' about tranny hookers and his ding-dong for 22 minutes just doesn't really work for me. :eek2: Perhaps my favorite little rediscovery has been the short lived early 70's Stephen Stills/ Chris Hillman project Manassas.


----------



## Lucretia

We all know that THIS is the all-time greatest song & video from the 80s!


----------



## Dave Martell

Lucretia said:


> We all know that THIS is the all-time greatest song & video from the 80s!




:whyclick:


----------



## Mike Davis

Dave Martell said:


> :whyclick:


Hahahaha!!! I fell victim also... Here is one, have to love an acoustic song from a Black Metal band.
http://youtu.be/Z_Tj6mZwzL0

I absolutely love this song.


----------



## unkajonet

Lucretia said:


> We all know that THIS is the all-time greatest song & video from the 80s!



Ow ow ow ow OW! I had managed to finally forget that video. Took decades. Guess I'll be going to my grave remembering it now...


----------



## Shinob1

Some of my favorites:

SRV - Voodoo Chile at El Mocambo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffcQwYGk3Kg
Hendrix - Catfish Blues http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6X0BcA1efk
Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac - Oh Well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg
Mountain - Mississippi Queen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o


----------



## Dave Martell

Shinob1 said:


> SRV - Voodoo Chile at El Mocambo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffcQwYGk3Kg




I think this one is possibly the best recording of SRV's Voodoo Chile ever. I have this on cassette, VHS, and CD and all have been played out enough to warrant upgrades.


----------



## Shinob1

Dave Martell said:


> I think this one is possibly the best recording of SRV's Voodoo Chile ever. I have this on cassette, VHS, and CD and all have been played out enough to warrant upgrades.



I've always favored this version, that whole show was awesome. I do enjoy Jimmy's original version, but there was something about that performance that just gets me. I've always wanted to play this on guitar, but never did get around to it. 

For another awesome cover check out Gary Moore's performance of Red House at the Fender show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxkzluURe7g


----------



## cnochef

Nothing like good 80's Pop Metal to make me feel good. Here's one of the best, Triumph at the US Festival:

[video=youtube;piWPKLQMmFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piWPKLQMmFs[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt

:whyclick:


Lucretia said:


> We all know that THIS is the all-time greatest song & video from the 80s!



I can't believe anyone would Rick'roll anyone else on this forum. Nicely done.:thumbsup::spin chair::bat:eace:


----------



## tkern

Flag! 5 yard penalty. Unsportsmanlike RicknRoll.


----------



## Chifunda

One that always makes me feel good?

Canned Heat - Going Up The Country.

There. I said it! :O


----------



## Crothcipt

Ok here is what I look forward to when I'm feeling down. This group didn't get far. This album was a bunch of remakes that many may know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-YFUvqwuLk&feature=related


----------



## Lucretia

At least I didn't do This.

:dance:


----------



## Chifunda

Lucretia said:


> At least I didn't do This.
> 
> :dance:



Answer me this: did someone actually sit down and write out those lyrics? If yes, then I think we have a strong case for a return to public flogging.


----------



## Dave Martell

Shinob1 said:


> For another awesome cover check out Gary Moore's performance of Red House at the Fender show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxkzluURe7g




Nice - thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

Lucretia said:


> At least I didn't do This.
> 
> :dance:




You just had to go there.... :scared4:


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got one for you middle aged folks....time warp!


[video=youtube;a5LIDNbFadU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5LIDNbFadU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Seth

Not a single classical person amongst the lot of you...


----------



## Lucretia

Seth said:


> Not a single classical person amongst the lot of you...



Not so! For classical feel good music, there's ANY Mozart Horn concerto, as long as it's a recording of Dennis Brain. Also:

Wagner--Introduction to the 3rd act of Lohengrin, Ride of the Valkyries (aka "Kill the Wabbit!")

Rossini's "Barber of Seville" (also well covered by Bugs Bunny)

Saint Saens "The Swan", esp. as played by Yo-yo Ma

Johan Strauss "Die Fledermaus" Overture


----------



## JBC

I have really odd taste in music. On a typical day at work I'll listen to:

Louis B Armstrong

Rancid

The Pogues (probably the best band ever.)

Sex Pistols

Flogging Molly

Cocksparrer, then

Billy Joel

Working 12 hour shifts, In a room by myself, I need some variety.

Jason


----------



## Lucretia

Dave Martell said:


> I've got one for you middle aged folks....time warp!



Or this time warp!

[video=youtube;V0SqS2QJdj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0SqS2QJdj8[/video]


----------



## Dusty

Today: The bees - Free the bees.


----------



## SpikeC

Don't forget Borodin


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I usually don't have music going in the shop, too noisy with all that goes on, but on my own time I like a lot of different types of music. Lately these have me tapping my toes and smileing like a bear in a blueberry patch! I don't typically share my eldest daughters taste in music, however I like this one. The video for the origional version is a bit weird, so here is the lyric version...
[video=youtube;n8crN86RFD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8crN86RFD8[/video]

I also like this a lot...
[video=youtube;oS5KF6236Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS5KF6236Ks[/video]


----------



## Shinob1

Today's a bit of a ZZ Top day - I think it's the 29th anniversary of Eliminator. 

I'm Bad I'm Nationwide - Rockplast in Germany http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96K6Fvpbk3Q&feature=related


----------



## Seth

Finally, thank you Lucretia. Dennis Brain was a total maniac and no one came near to his playing. Saint Saens 4th piano concerto? Amazing work!


----------



## Salty dog

Lucretia said:


> Or this time warp!
> 
> [video=youtube;V0SqS2QJdj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0SqS2QJdj8[/video]



But how many times did you see it at the Midnight Flick?

(I'm in a perpetual time warp)


----------



## jaybett

I went to a high school, where the music program was focused on Jazz. I came to appreciate the skill it takes to get that many people on the same page, to sound good.

This song makes me happy:

[video=youtube;fcL23m9QuaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcL23m9QuaM&feature=related[/video]

Jay


----------



## Lucretia

Salty dog said:


> But how many times did you see it at the Midnight Flick?
> 
> (I'm in a perpetual time warp)



More than once. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Lucretia

Seth said:


> Dennis Brain was a total maniac and no one came near to his playing.



Yep. Compared to DB, Barry Tuckwell is a hack.


----------



## mano

Double Shot of My Baby's Love by the Swingin' Medallions was just on the radio and I couldn't help but smile.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just discovered this band called Punch Brothers. They are a cross between indie/blue grass, check them out and see if you like them.

http://www.punchbrothers.com/ In their media section you can watch some videos of them playing live.


----------



## El Pescador

Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## ecchef

Lucretia said:


> Not so! For classical feel good music, there's ANY Mozart Horn concerto, as long as it's a recording of Dennis Brain. Also:
> 
> Wagner--Introduction to the 3rd act of Lohengrin, Ride of the Valkyries (aka "Kill the Wabbit!")
> 
> Rossini's "Barber of Seville" (also well covered by Bugs Bunny)
> 
> Saint Saens "The Swan", esp. as played by Yo-yo Ma
> 
> Johan Strauss "Die Fledermaus" Overture



Nice selection, although I prefer "The Flying Dutchman". Rossini is always fun. How about Holst's "The Planets"? Or my favorite from first note to last, "The Magic Flute"!

Love the BB links!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Candlejack

Astronautalis might just be the best damn musician ever born.


----------



## dav

Too many bands/artists to mention and depends on how I feel, but at the moment Symphonic Metal such as Nightwish, Sonata Arctica, Epica etc...


----------



## Dave Martell

Today I'm Calm Like a Bomb

[video=youtube;RdnxBA7qLjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdnxBA7qLjU[/video]


----------



## The Edge

This makes me feel pretty good:

[video=youtube_share;BBOqnSvVlI8]http://youtu.be/BBOqnSvVlI8[/video]


----------



## Taz575

I gotta check out those bands Dav, lovin Nightwish! Picked up the new cd/dvd couple weeks ago!


----------



## Lefty

Jack Johnson, Donovan Frankenreiter, Jason Mraz and Marianna's Trench, but Stevie Ray Vaughn and Clapton never get turned off if they come on the radio.


----------



## dav

Taz if you liked the Nightwish album then you'll most likely enjoy the new Epica album a little heavier and more "gothic" but great none the less, Sonarta Arctica again a slightly different take on the genre but very melodic with some folk/metal influence. Lots of great bands coming from the Scandinavian country's at the moment.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNt6hHYlmR0


----------



## Still-edo

Hair metal head here... Jamming to Skid Row, Warrant, and Whitesnake. Lots and lots of Whitesnake.


----------



## Candlejack

I used to be a big metal-head, but then i found some underground hiphop which i loved. I found more meaning in these texts, of the artists i like most. (But some i just like the sound of, even though their lyrics are meaningless)
Many of the ones i listen to could be called poetry with a beat in my opinion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSxSCv7Cegc 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvi3UDQdl7k

Dessa is always nice


So is Astro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbnumphZdPE&feature=g-all-u&context=G2410674FAAAAAAAABAA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N4YeNYbU5I&feature=relmfu


And when i want something harder, Prof is great:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po8ur7qWAnA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6AV6M1hpyI&feature=relmfu


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;D1OtfjBKc9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1OtfjBKc9I[/video]

Ain't feelin so good today.


----------



## Lucretia

stereo.pete said:


> I just discovered this band called Punch Brothers. They are a cross between indie/blue grass, check them out and see if you like them.
> 
> http://www.punchbrothers.com/ In their media section you can watch some videos of them playing live.



+1

Just checked them out--very nice!


----------



## Dave Martell

[video=youtube;Ud2NcV1oo-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud2NcV1oo-0[/video]


----------



## DwarvenChef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0T8bzaxL14&feature=related

BOC's "Fire of Unknown Origin" is an album I listen to regularly.


----------



## Vertigo

Video bomb from the favorites folder! (If you only play one, and you're a fan of Pink Floyd, play the fourth one down).

Canadian Flamenco?
[video=youtube;e3iTfEF52kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3iTfEF52kw[/video]

Some "Indie" Music:
[video=youtube;XQqrTB0nWak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQqrTB0nWak[/video]

[video=youtube;FRtd8ArvH_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRtd8ArvH_s[/video]

Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade rocking the _f*cking pants_ off Pink Floyd's _Pigs._
[video=youtube;CA-QpUgwlEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA-QpUgwlEI[/video]

The song I listen to every morning before work during hell week:
[video=youtube;_b6opMEu-zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b6opMEu-zM[/video]

Norway representin':
[video=youtube;_X0V61tyev4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0V61tyev4[/video]

For you classy old-timers. Too much talent on one stage, including George Harrison's freaking clone and Prince doing unspeakable things to his guitar:
[video=youtube;ifp_SVrlurY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY[/video]

Gustavo Santaolalla doing what he does best:
[video=youtube;Zh2GgCFR2dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh2GgCFR2dw[/video]

Bonus track for you with some hair on your balls. Can't all be weeping guitars:
[video=youtube;LU-ra1ffmTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU-ra1ffmTE[/video]

:whyclick:


----------



## cnochef

Here is an absolutely brilliant and inspiring song:
[video=youtube;jpkeJWXY4ZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpkeJWXY4ZA[/video]


----------



## Candlejack

[video=youtube;gSxSCv7Cegc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSxSCv7Cegc[/video]

[video=youtube;Dbd4h1kaFlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbd4h1kaFlY[/video]


----------



## geezr

Some local guys I listen to:
Gabby - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYnax-osvLU
Jake - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k&feature=related
Iz - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=876MtdZJ-Lo


----------



## Twistington

Two from the top of my mind that always makes me smile when im down a bit.

In Flames - Free Fall : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF0Oq6towHQ

Paramore - Misery Business : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCyGvGEtOwc&ob=av2e


----------



## Dave Martell

For some of you older headbangers 

[video=youtube;eIyo4kpsEas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIyo4kpsEas[/video]


----------



## Mike Davis

I do not know how to imbed a video but here is a local band of friends of mine...Check them out, they are awesome!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxnZ8khkvgY


----------



## Vertigo

Twistington said:


> In Flames - Free Fall : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF0Oq6towHQ


Whoa! Flashback. Nice find.


----------



## Burl Source

They don't make music like this anymore.
He was kind of weird in a really weird way, but entertaining.
[video=youtube_share;BQ52n9NbEkM]http://youtu.be/BQ52n9NbEkM[/video]


----------



## cnochef

Frank Zappa was a misunderstood and underrated musical genius, not to mention one fine guitarist.


----------



## Lucretia

Burl Source said:


> They don't make music like this anymore.
> He was kind of weird in a really weird way, but entertaining.
> [video=youtube_share;BQ52n9NbEkM]http://youtu.be/BQ52n9NbEkM[/video]



The really frightening thing about this one is that I started playing it and suddenly hubby appeared in the room, singing along and playing air guitar...:guitarist:


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;It4WxQ6dnn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4WxQ6dnn0[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke

Netflix just started carrying rockumentaries...including one about Rush's 2112 and Moving Pictures!


----------



## WildBoar

Q: Where is the lonliest place on Earth?

A: The Ladies' Room at a Rush concert

:biggrin:


----------



## Deckhand

BurkeCutlery said:


> Netflix just started carrying rockumentaries...including one about Rush's 2112 and Moving Pictures!



They are alright for a Canadian band:biggrin:


----------



## Namaxy

Deckhand said:


> They are alright for a Canadian band:biggrin:



LOL - Triumph 'Allied Forces' was one of my high school soccer team rally songs on the bus.


----------



## Namaxy

Duckfat said:


> Hendrix and SRV get a lot of play here but as I start to get spring fever the Parrothead in me starts to show a bit.
> 
> Dave



I'll second that.

I'm pretty much a fan of anyone that plays the Strat. Check out Buddy Guy covering Jimi or Stevie - I've seen him at least a dozen times live - awesome shows, although to be honest, he got a little goofy in his later years once he 'crossed over' into borderline mainstream.


----------



## apicius9

O.k., I am old, and I may have said that before. But I still don't see how anybody who was a red-blooded teenager in the 70s could not have had a crush on Stevie.

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MtPyk8_onO8[/video]

Stefan


----------



## Salty dog

Grab a cigarette and a martini and have a seat on the couch with a dame.

[video=youtube_share;0FFq4FioUVc]http://youtu.be/0FFq4FioUVc[/video]


----------



## Salty dog

Sheeeeeee........The other........Stairway to Heaven. One guitar almost seems easy. Human genius never ceases to amaze me.

[video=youtube_share;NeooHiX4oH0]http://youtu.be/NeooHiX4oH0[/video]


----------



## hax9215

First saw Bob Seger as the house band at a bar called Beggar's Banquet when I was 17 in the 70's, and have a story about the song Main Street and a bar called Godfather's. Saw them again opening for Kiss later as a teenager, and saw him on tour last year as a bucket list item. So many great cuts, with Beautiful Loser to be played at my wake. 

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Candlejack

Ok, this makes me feel the complete opposite. But i'm posting it anyways. 
Such a strong song.

[video=youtube;CLTpGMe8j0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLTpGMe8j0o&feature=g-all-s[/video]


----------



## Still-edo

WildBoar said:


> Q: Where is the lonliest place on Earth?
> 
> A: The Ladies' Room at a Rush concert
> 
> :biggrin:



I've been witness to the opposite at a Def Leppard concert. They oversold the place. The womens bathroom was packed. And the guys bathroom was packed with women as well. Made for some interesting conversation.


----------



## Candlejack

I have a goddamn crush on Andy.

[video=youtube;PbnumphZdPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbnumphZdPE[/video]

[video=youtube;oGOjoeRq9Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGOjoeRq9Ik[/video]

[video=youtube;4N4YeNYbU5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N4YeNYbU5I[/video]


[video=youtube;3FdUdvajOp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FdUdvajOp0[/video]


----------



## bieniek

[video=youtube;RRIFwk0eA6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRIFwk0eA6k&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;ADP65wbBUpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADP65wbBUpc&ob=av2e[/video]

on the other end, ive heard that first in one of Oakies sets back in 1999/2000? 
[video=youtube;aFNyeqfGRQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFNyeqfGRQ4[/video]

On one more end. Was there "I can sing" or some other shite back in 2006?
[video=youtube;zDWvhQ6cJuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDWvhQ6cJuI[/video]

Personally think french made some of the best hip hop beats ever.


----------



## Still-edo

A lot of the G-funk beats for Warren G and Nate Dogg were from DJ Snake I think. He's from Lyon. Can't imagine what it would be like to have Compton guys in France. Would make a neat reality show.


----------



## Vertigo

Dave Martell said:


> I think this one is possibly the best recording of SRV's Voodoo Chile ever. I have this on cassette, VHS, and CD and all have been played out enough to warrant upgrades.



I donno, something about this one really does it for me. 

[video=youtube;mK6tcgsKgps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK6tcgsKgps[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Did you guys ever see this one? Warren and Derek. Give it chance to play. SOOOO good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauECrCIYl8


----------



## Mucho Bocho

OK So, I'm having Derek Trucks moment. Just feel that rhythm, man is genius.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clkrASgM8Rc&feature=related


----------



## Lucretia

Tom Leher classics always brighten my day.

A passionate tango:

[video=youtube;TytGOeiW0aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TytGOeiW0aE[/video]

A love song:

[video=youtube;8NOZH0y7VxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NOZH0y7VxE[/video]

And an ode to Spring:

[video=youtube;QNA9rQcMq00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNA9rQcMq00[/video]


----------



## ecchef

Good one Lucretia. Brings back some memories.


----------



## Lucretia

I miss Robert Palmer. 

[video=youtube;LOgMgOjajcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOgMgOjajcw[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke

Salty dog said:


> Sheeeeeee........The other........Stairway to Heaven. One guitar almost seems easy. Human genius never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;NeooHiX4oH0]http://youtu.be/NeooHiX4oH0[/video]



This guy makes the same guitar faces as Victor Wooten


----------



## VoodooMajik

SRV, Hendrix, Zeppelin, Metallica, Yelawolf (old mixed tapes), Inflames.

[video=youtube;cD_KMAl6HEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cD_KMAl6HEI[/video]


----------



## birdeye

[video=youtube;_GMQLjzVGfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GMQLjzVGfw&ob=av2e[/video]

+Bonus: Classic happy song 

[video=youtube;p7QL46cK7B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7QL46cK7B8[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;GT1LANso6hE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT1LANso6hE[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke

Two for today:
It's 4 years today, and I really like Tony! Toni! Toné!
[video=youtube;Pc3Sz72ZXd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3Sz72ZXd0[/video]


And as a fan of both this style of guitar arrangement and Gotye, this blew my mind.
[video=youtube_share;G1bzUaf_gvU]http://youtu.be/G1bzUaf_gvU[/video]


----------



## Vertigo

BurkeCutlery said:


> And as a fan of both this style of guitar arrangement and Gotye, this blew my mind.
> [video=youtube_share;G1bzUaf_gvU]http://youtu.be/G1bzUaf_gvU[/video]



Nice find. I'm afraid that song is dangerously close to becoming a new Hotel California--in that it'll play on every station regardless of genre, either original or one of a thousand covers--but that's still pretty rad.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah it is. His earlier stuff is good, but the album that single is off of is REALLY cool. It's like if Peter Gabriel were born the year Peter Gabriel's self-titled album came out.


----------



## Crothcipt

I like the version that Walk off the earth did. 5 people playing the guitar, like their version better too.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M

Love this version too. Very talented for one person


----------



## Vertigo

Watching their hands in the WOTE version is strangely reminiscent of the "Helping Hands" scene in _Labyrinth_.


----------



## SpikeC

Search youtube for "streets of fire". "Blue Shadows", "One Bad Stud", by the Blasters, and other stuff sung by Joan Jett, just a bunch of great stuff. "I can Dream about You", it just goes on and on!


----------



## Lucretia

It's hard to beat a song by The Who played on accordians...

[video=youtube;R0k25tzIBII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0k25tzIBII[/video]


----------



## SpikeC

Awesome!


----------



## Burl Source

[video=youtube_share;UVKsd8z6scw]http://youtu.be/UVKsd8z6scw[/video]

Or maybe some punk polka
[video=youtube_share;O5jK31CONVI]http://youtu.be/O5jK31CONVI[/video]


----------



## VoodooMajik

The fu.....


----------



## Burl Source

Ok, here's my last one for a while.
[video=youtube_share;_UbGtjnluyY]http://youtu.be/_UbGtjnluyY[/video]


----------



## Vertigo

BurkeCutlery said:


> Yeah it is. His earlier stuff is good, but the album that single is off of is REALLY cool. It's like if Peter Gabriel were born the year Peter Gabriel's self-titled album came out.



[video=youtube;NY4xE9rAY8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY4xE9rAY8k[/video]


----------



## Lucretia

Dr. Demento always makes me think of this one:

[video=youtube;cTpUVAcvWfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpUVAcvWfU[/video]


----------



## Burl Source

I figured you would know who Dr Demento is.

Now this tune is stuck in my head.
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up....yummmm!


----------



## Crothcipt

You missed a line Roley poley fish heads,

Weird Al makes me think of the Dr. (for those who don't know it's were he came from.)

That song... well at least they got more words than I get right....


----------



## Lucretia

And a belated happy 72nd (!) birthday to Richard Starkey...

[video=youtube;U6tV11acSRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;_GAeXYdhSEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GAeXYdhSEg[/video]

This'll get yer day started.


----------



## ecchef

.....and this'll finish it. The legendary Bukka White! 
[video=youtube;4t59S92GpTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t59S92GpTc[/video]


----------



## Lucretia

ecchef said:


> This'll get yer day started.



Or the evening. Just about fell out of the chair laughing. And in honor of the first margaritas of the summer, a little Herb Alpert:

[video=youtube;DPalYwLyEvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPalYwLyEvw[/video]


----------



## ecchef

Excellent! :dance4:


----------



## RRLOVER

Salty dog said:


> Sheeeeeee........The other........Stairway to Heaven. One guitar almost seems easy. Human genius never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;NeooHiX4oH0]http://youtu.be/NeooHiX4oH0[/video]



I was luck enough to see him when he did his first tour, NO suit and No back up musicians. It was a mind blow!!


----------



## Zwiefel

Lots of awesome music in this thread. Here are some of the regulars that always make me smile:

For Lucretia:




[video=youtube;SmwlzwGMMwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmwlzwGMMwc[/video]

A little 3rd wave ska:
[video=youtube;uIqLz6LqMsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIqLz6LqMsU[/video]
Those guys always make me smile....they are just having so much fun.

A classic from the movie of the same title:
[video=youtube;xGE4dnrPPZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGE4dnrPPZQ[/video]

Been enjoying these guys lately, and particularly this remake:
[video=youtube;wmIK6nsXSw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmIK6nsXSw0[/video]


----------



## Eric

Duane allman's solo on blue sky.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I've been really obsessed with this lately:

[video=youtube;zw_gEpGqnqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw_gEpGqnqQ[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;2ELedMtfaFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ELedMtfaFA[/video]


----------



## ecchef

Or this version...
[video=youtube;sVJfErLlyLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=sVJfErLlyLI[/video]


----------



## TamanegiKin

This chick's voice.
http://youtu.be/Bv7IcjmxjGo


----------



## Lucretia

Hah! Zwiefel, I love Tom Leher! (Great sig, BTW!)

Do you remember this guy?

[video=youtube;umlBrQoG6xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umlBrQoG6xk[/video]


----------



## Lucretia

For just amazing piano it's hard to beat Keith Jarrett:

[video=youtube;paakWlcgxKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paakWlcgxKc[/video]


----------



## apicius9

Lucretia said:


> For just amazing piano it's hard to beat Keith Jarrett:



But it can be done! 


[video=youtube;iPNV8621bX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPNV8621bX4&feature=relmfu[/video]



Here's more what my mood is today

[video=youtube;MtPyk8_onO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtPyk8_onO8[/video]




Stefan


----------



## Lucretia

A couple of my favorite piano pieces...and a couple of my favorite performances.

[video=youtube;-562rqZ7sKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-562rqZ7sKI[/video]

[video=youtube;ifKKlhYF53w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifKKlhYF53w[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

Lucretia said:


> Hah! Zwiefel, I love Tom Leher! (Great sig, BTW!)
> 
> Do you remember this guy?
> 
> [video=youtube;umlBrQoG6xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umlBrQoG6xk[/video]



The name is familiar, but I don't recognize this tune or any of the first 10 results on youtube...this was a nice tune though.

Since we're on the parody track...how about this one?
[video=youtube;lhnT4n18Kms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhnT4n18Kms[/video]

Classical AND a parody! That should satisfy everyone!....or maybe no one...yeah, that seems more likely.


----------



## Seth

Jeez L. - Alan Sherman, Victor, Keith, Dennis Brain...do we know each other?


----------



## Lucretia

Seth said:


> Jeez L. - Alan Sherman, Victor, Keith, Dennis Brain...do we know each other?



Maybe...or it's just our exquisite taste.  We'd have to compare beer drinking songs to be sure.


----------



## Zwiefel

Love that Borge piece! This was the only think I knew about him before that:
[video=youtube;YY6kElOYcd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY6kElOYcd8[/video]

I'm starting to detect a fairly geeky theme to my entries in this thread...<ahem>


----------



## Lucretia

This is perhaps my favorite Borge sketch:

[video=youtube;6bpIbdZhrzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bpIbdZhrzA[/video]


----------



## geezr

Victor B. & Stevie N./M. Fleetwood w/ G2 sake was a real treat - Thanks :viking:


----------



## Zwiefel

Lucretia said:


> This is perhaps my favorite Borge sketch:
> 
> [video=youtube;6bpIbdZhrzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bpIbdZhrzA[/video]



Excellent! I've got nothing to top that with...except a case of extreme math geekiness:
[video=youtube;zmCHhGT7KkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmCHhGT7KkQ[/video]


----------



## quantumcloud509

Blink 182 and a cigarette on the walk from the bus to work gets me pumped up. Then I drink couple cups of dark coffee and then my bald head sweats bullets for the next 8 hours as the chefs laugh at me while I run around like a chicken with my head cut off. Punk rock/ skate punk.


----------



## mr drinky

Any music that makes my almost-two-year-old dance. I even suffered through the Subway 5-dollar-footlong jingle for a couple months because she started shaking it whenever it came on. As for adult music right now, pretty regular stuff is making me happy: Fun. and Mumford & Sons.

k.


----------



## Jmadams13

mr drinky said:


> Any music that makes my almost-two-year-old dance. I even suffered through the Subway 5-dollar-footlong jingle for a couple months because she started shaking it whenever it came on. As for adult music right now, pretty regular stuff is making me happy: Fun. and Mumford & Sons.
> 
> k.



I'm not feeling the Mumford, how about you? 

On at my house right now is one Middle Brother, but probably some Streetlight Manifest once I start shaping my thanksgiving bread. At work we rotate pandora stations between the cooks. I'll normally play The Cure radio, Clutch radio, or Weezer radio. I have an eccentric taste in music. It's all over the place. But I always listen to Jack Johnson on the 12 mile bicycle ride in, and something more peppy on the ride home to keep me awake.


----------



## Zwiefel

Jmadams13 said:


> I'm not feeling the Mumford, how about you?



I didn't enjoy them when I first saw them on SNL...but have since acquired both albums...really enjoying them. Esp this re-make off the new album:
[video=youtube;YAl-vZsswb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAl-vZsswb4[/video]


----------



## Mr.Magnus

this guy gets me always going

[video=youtube;HfijM3X5I_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfijM3X5I_E&list=FLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=26&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Lucretia

Rainy weather, fireplace going, making pizza dough for Thanksgiving dinner...time for some Flim & the BB's.

[video=youtube;E7l8B-Uaur8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7l8B-Uaur8[/video]


----------



## Mike9

Doing some prep for tomorrow with some Sun Ra, Roland Kirk & Larry Coryell.


----------



## ecchef

Today, it is this...
[video=youtube;oUeKDtMV1gA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUeKDtMV1gA[/video]


----------



## PierreRodrigue

[video=youtube;rGKfrgqWcv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGKfrgqWcv0[/video]

This I love... Give it a minute or so let the boys warm up


----------



## Lucretia

Some old bluegrass since we're in that vein:

[video=youtube;KFU10kFu90I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFU10kFu90I[/video]


And some more Simon & Garfunkel--

[video=youtube;NvlW4bEjB5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlW4bEjB5A[/video]


----------



## PierreRodrigue

This one starts out slow, but at 4 minutes, the boys let loose. Awesome! 
[video=youtube;DT2WTk2643o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT2WTk2643o&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## mr drinky

Thanks for the videos Pierre. Good stuff.

k.


----------



## Twistington

*Grave digging!(But i'm still on topic!*

[video=youtube;NQXVzg2PiZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQXVzg2PiZw&html5=1[/video]


----------



## ecchef

[video=youtube;xZ8FL2QFhiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ8FL2QFhiY[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen

[video=youtube;_aGaKE-BCUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aGaKE-BCUQ[/video]

This one _always_ makes my day cheerful.


----------



## Sam Cro

Here is Mine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE

I love the group 

Sam

Sorry I am not good at posting it on here ;(


----------



## apicius9

Don, I had never heard of Ms. McPhee bit I kind of like her, definitely better looking than Frank. But while we are at it, I still think these two are the best male and female vocalist ever. What can I say, I'm old fashioned...

[video=youtube_share;mQwRhMn6D2U]http://youtu.be/mQwRhMn6D2U[/video]

Stefan


----------

